# Pig in s.e. Michigan



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm new to the feral piggy thing. I deer hunt almost everyday (or as much as my wife will alow me:chillin and i havent saw a pig yet . Mostly hunt in grass lake area


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

mike the pike said:


> I'm new to the feral piggy thing. I deer hunt almost everyday (or as much as my wife will alow me:chillin and i havent saw a pig yet . Mostly hunt in grass lake area


*Every* day Mike? :evil:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I've never seen one down here either. I'd love to shoot one of those things.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

jimp said:


> *Every* day Mike? :evil:


Ok ok , if it rains,dont have my chores done or i'm tired then i dont hunt , otherwise i'm out . When i get my 2 deer that i need i'm done


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

Try coming a little further south and head to lost nations state game area. There are a lot of pigs in there and also a lot of land. Never shot one myself but have seen multiple good sized ones shot. They can be kinda scary when walking in from an evening hunt in the dark they kind of sound like a low pitched chainsaw.

hooked4life


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I've hunted there several times. Boy , do you really earn a deer there.

Alot of crops for them to munch around the area.


----------



## dickey3476 (Dec 19, 2005)

coyote hunted the nations all winter long and never saw a pig or saw any sign where they were hanging out


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I hunt all over Grass Lake for Coyote, (fall and winter), and Turkey. (spring)

I've never seen one or seen sign that they have been in the area. Most of my Coyote hunting is at night and with thermal optics, so if they were around, I'm pretty sure I would have seen one by now.

One of my friends who lives there said that a fellow member of the Grass Lake Sportsman's Club shot one while Bow hunting. I'm always skeptical of what "a friend of a member" has to say.

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Which raises another question..

*Can we hunt Ferrel pig at night?*


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

OMG:yikes:!!!! Please change your as$itar:lol:


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Which raises another question..
> 
> *Can we hunt Ferrel pig at night?*


 Not quite sure on the regs in Michigan ...but here is a cool video of it at night somewhere down south ya'll

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLp6DQjDjxw"]YouTube- JAGER PRO Thermal Hog Hunting (4)- 13 Hogs in One Night[/nomedia]


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

All that is required to kill a pig is a valid license that allows you to be afield with a weapon. So if you are legally out hunting coyotes at night, fair game.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

start searching over near Scio Church road.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

hunting man said:


> start searching over near Scio Church road.


Really!

I know where that is...Thanks!

Mitch


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I live here in Grass Lake, and have a lot of people, from turkey hunters to deer hunters and no one has seen one as of yet. I have taken a few, maybe 20 hogs with the bow and a few more with the guns in another state, nothing here. I have seen a couple (2) just south of Manchester but on private property. I will start looking again in the very near future. We have a lot of small streams that the pigs love and need to keep cool during the day, but they are never to far from the food source. Stop by when you are in the area.
Pat


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be out this weekend.

Mitch


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Several have been mentioned to have escaped from a farm in Saline that raises them. Supposedly one knocked a guy off his bike while riding on a dirt road there. I work with someone who lives next door to the place they escaped from. I've tried to secure permission to no avail. 

Funny how these things can be such a nuisance (if they actually even exist) but when you offer to get rid of them, you can't get the go ahead from the land owners.


----------

